# Is my Jumping spider molting?



## spiders make me happy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey guys I have about 4 jumping spiders and one of my spiders has been hiding lately behind one of its leafs and it looks like it’s doing something with it’s body? Could someone explain what the process of a molting jumping spider would look like.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 10, 2020)

They usually hang upside down and it just looks like the spider is shedding its outer layer. The process doesn’t take too long so if that’s what your jumper is doing you should be able to see the molt separated from the spider by now.


----------



## spiders make me happy (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh yeah guys quick update my jumping spider webbed up its home and sealed off its entrance. Maybe it’s molting right now? Also thanks Reignoflnvertebrates!


----------



## spiders make me happy (Jun 11, 2020)

Also I ran into a problem. I was feeding my jumping spider small crickets but today I found out that the small crickets have all died and they have all been eaten and I only have big crickets that my jumping spiders do not like to take down and eat. What other stuff should I feed them?


----------



## wolfs79 (Jun 11, 2020)

spiders make me happy said:


> Oh yeah guys quick update my jumping spider webbed up its home and sealed off its entrance. Maybe it’s molting right now? Also thanks Reignoflnvertebrates!



Could also be getting ready to make lay an egg sac.

Also I kept phiddipus audax years back and they would sometime seal themselves up like your describing. Maybe a protective thing not sure.


----------



## BenLeeKing (Jun 11, 2020)

They create dense webs and hide when molting or egg laying. It depends if they are mature, for that you'll need to look at the pedipals or epigynum.
Jumping spiders don't really hang to molt, they molt more like arboreal tarantulas, inside it's own webing in a very enclosed space. Best to not bother it too much, one time i have taken a female Phidippus adumbratus out its web trying to pair her with a male thinking she is mature, she wasn't receptive so I put her back. Turns out she was very much in premolt and had to molt on the floor... I is fine tho.


----------



## spiders make me happy (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you so much I think my spider is laying an egg sack or 


BenLeeKing said:


> They create dense webs and hide when molting or egg laying. It depends if they are mature, for that you'll need to look at the pedipals or epigynum.
> Jumping spiders don't really hang to molt, they molt more like arboreal tarantulas, inside it's own webing in a very enclosed space. Best to not bother it too much, one time i have taken a female Phidippus adumbratus out its web trying to pair her with a male thinking she is mature, she wasn't receptive so I put her back. Turns out she was very much in premolt and had to molt on the floor... I is fine tho.


----------



## spiders make me happy (Jun 13, 2020)

spiders make me happy said:


> Thank you so much I think my spider is laying an egg sack or


Wait how do I feee my spider


----------



## spiders make me happy (Jun 13, 2020)

How do I feed my spider? The one that is molting


----------



## BenLeeKing (Jun 13, 2020)

spiders make me happy said:


> How do I feed my spider? The one that is molting


It won't need to eat, only feed it when it is ready, which it will pop its head out if it is hungry.


----------

